# Spouse Visa Checklist - Pak-UK June 17



## BM17 (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

Read atleast 100 posts on here, thanks to all contributors to this site, apologies for adding to the list and you're welcome if it helps anyone!

I have married my mother's best friend's daughter from Pakistan, known her since childhood, got engaged 14th Aug 16 and married on 12th Feb 17. We are planning on iA living in the UK at my parent's home when she arrives. I have travelled for the engagement, September visit, February for marriage and May visit, went just before engagement pre-relationship too. We have done biometrics (2/6/17) and done online app (inc IHS), hoping to send evidence by next Friday via Courier.

I am a Uk born sponsor, been with the same company for 2.5years and applying through Catergory A, this is my document checklist:

*Application*

Application Form (signed copy)
Appendix 2 
SU/07 form
Sponsor passport bio (scanned copy) and birth certificate (original and copy)
Applicant passport (scanned copy, passport provided in Biometrics appt.)
Applicant CNIC (ID card) (original and copy)
2 UK passport sized photos
Applicant cover letter
Sponsor cover letter

*English Requirement*

IELTS Life Skills A1 Certificate (original and copy)
TB Certificate (original and copy)


*Maintenance Evidence*

6 months payslips (stamped)
6 months corresponding bank statements (originals ordered from Lloyds bank)
Letter of reference from employer (includes start date, salary, salary start date, full time/permanent)
Initial contract of employment (printed on 24th April 17)
*Is my P60 for 16/17 also required? It will only cover December to March payslips, not April and May (ordered a signed copy from company incase)*


*Accommodation Evidence*

Letter from Parents giving permission
Land Registry (Original and Copy - I had it ordered)
Council Tax 17-18 (Original and Copy)
Property Inspection Report (Original only)


*Relationship Evidence*

Marriage Certificate attested (Original and Copy)
Nikkanama Urdu and English Translation attested (Original and Copy)
40 photos dated and description on the reverse of each (Before relationship, engagement, other visits, marriage and our days out)
Whatsapp call log for the last two months - screenshots showing 10 calls a day - 2 double sided pages
Whatsapp chat screenshots - 9 for each month (one page per month) for the 10 months we have been messaging - so 5 double sided pages (3-5 day gap between screenshots)
Inbox showing approx 100 emails (print screens on one page)
Picture of Gifts I have sent as well as receipt for mobile I bought her
A few of the boarding passes that I maintained with scans of my passport
The invitation card to our wedding, also her ID card and passport already both have my name on them.

Also sending the envelope with my address on the front, pre-paid courier


Thanks for taking the time to read this, I hope I have got everything covered. Any advice you could provide will be greatly appreciated. Also, have I gone OTT on the relationship evidence?

Best of Luck to all trying to bring their loved ones over! ::whoo:


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

It looks mostly good but you have way too much.

You don't really need to submit birth certificates. I don't think CNIC is required either, just your passport.

40 photos is way too many. Cut it down to 10-15

Your communication evidence is also too extensive. No need to show 10 calls in a day. Your communication evidence should be spread out over the length of your relationship, but you only need to show snippets, like evidence of a call or chat every 2-4 weeks or so. They want to see that you're in regular contact, not obsessive contact. Your communication evidence shouldn't be more than 15 pages or so, total. So you really need to cut back on the amount you are presenting, it sounds overwhelming.

Your other evidence looks fine. P60 isn't a required document, but you should include it if it covers any amount of financial evidence you have (even if it's not the full period) as it's a very helpful supporting document.

Everything else is fine.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

No need for the SU07 form.

I submitted a total of 13 photos, no receipts, no gifts.


----------



## BM17 (Apr 26, 2017)

Thank you so much for the responses, I am eternally grateful. I have got 8 double sided pages for communication now and have cut my photos down to about 25. Sending the evidence tomorrow via courier! Fingers crossed


----------



## seanmcint (Oct 27, 2016)

Passport photo for sponsor would be good also...


----------



## BM17 (Apr 26, 2017)

seanmcint said:


> Passport photo for sponsor would be good also...


I didn't think this would be relevant. Can anyone confirm?

I'm just sending the documents in a nice fat envelope. It's about an inch thick (most of the space is taken up by my bank statements for the 6 months) is that expected?

Also, I have stuck a coloured paper between each section with contents of each section listed. Hope this helps!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## seanmcint (Oct 27, 2016)

Suggested by my lawyer. Can't do any harm,,,


----------



## kkahmed (Dec 1, 2016)

Hi BM17
Thank you for sharing your extensive list of documents. I was just wondering did you send all your documents directly to Sheffield by courier? 
Regards




BM17 said:


> Thank you so much for the responses, I am eternally grateful. I have got 8 double sided pages for communication now and have cut my photos down to about 25. Sending the evidence tomorrow via courier! Fingers crossed


----------



## BM17 (Apr 26, 2017)

*Response*



kkahmed said:


> Hi BM17
> Thank you for sharing your extensive list of documents. I was just wondering did you send all your documents directly to Sheffield by courier?
> Regards


Hey, sent it via special delivery with Post Office. Make sure you send a self addressed stamped envelope inside and write your GWF code and application centre name on the Main Envelope and first page of supporting documents.

Update: It has been 3.5 weeks and we just received the supporting documents back but have yet to recieve the decision. After reading the forums it seems most people get there docs back and the decision very close together in their timelines so FINGERS CROSSED


----------



## kkahmed (Dec 1, 2016)

Good luck BM17, all the best wishes to you and your family. 

I wonder which one is better, to submit all the documents to Sheffield just like you did or to submit in home country visa office/centre?

Anyone can answer please ?? 



BM17 said:


> Hey, sent it via special delivery with Post Office. Make sure you send a self addressed stamped envelope inside and write your GWF code and application centre name on the Main Envelope and first page of supporting documents.
> 
> Update: It has been 3.5 weeks and we just received the supporting documents back but have yet to recieve the decision. After reading the forums it seems most people get there docs back and the decision very close together in their timelines so FINGERS CROSSED


----------



## wam123 (Aug 26, 2018)

Hi,
Did you submit scanned printed copy of the applicant's passport bio page only to Sheffield or the copy of whole passport ? 

Thanks


----------

